# ¿Alguien sabe como hacer un medidor de contaminación electromagnetica?



## asterión (Feb 25, 2010)

Pues eso amigos, todos sabemos que hay legislatura en varios paises, pero como puedo saber si lo cumplen? Vi un articulo en un saber electronica, pero no trae el hex, ni lo encuentro en la red.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

Y vos vas a controlar al estado? Primero habria que definir "contaminacion electromagnetica" desde que valores son perjudiciales con las debidas comprobaciones cientificas. Entiendo que estas hablando de radiacion no ionizante. Lee al respecto para que sepas que debes construir para poder medir todo el espectro radiolectrico.

Investiga tambien sobre  contaminacion de rayos cosmicos.

Me gustaria que tambien te preocupes en medir la contaminacion ambiente de CO2 y la contaminacion acustica. Postea cuando tengas la informacion para empezar tu proyecto.


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2010)

creo que es eso de los 6v por metro cubico, no??


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 26, 2010)

Con un medidor de campo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

aca encontre algo ,ya lo tenia visto pero me costo encontrarlo en cual numero ,funciona con un walman o amplificador pequeno,
cuatro vueltas  L1 
(L2)es la que mas vueltas lleva
 alrededor de 250 μH. La precisa
valor no es crítico y que también podría ser
220 μH o 330 μH.
suerte

r1,r2=15k
c1,c2=1nf
diodo 1 y 2 =aa112
c3=1uf
c5=4,7nf
c4=470pf
salio grande la captura en mi pc pero se ve chico el esquema

aver si sale mas grande el esquema


----------



## asterión (Feb 26, 2010)

Gracias compadre, lo voy analizando.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

esa puede ser la base de tu medidor ala salida quizas si un operacional con algun bumetro de esos con agujas ,la cosa es como despues uno calibra el medidor,pero para comenzar algo es algo ,me intereza el proyecto asi que voy a ir mirando yo como lo termino o que cosa sale


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

aca encontre ya uno listo,en una revista vieja,yo sabia que tenia el medidor ,lo escanee y aca lo dejo ,medidor de campo radio electrico/y o magnetico
para identificar fuentes de radiacion en nuestro taller y eliminarlas,para evitar posibles riesgos de salud a largo plazo.
las tres bobinas son de 350 vueltas de alambres cada uno orientadas octogonalmente.x,y,z,esto evita sostener el instrumento en angulos incomodos,a las bobinas se ban selecionando con una llave,alimentacion a 9 volt,en el esquema ay una resistencia que esta sin valor,pero es la que da el brillo a los led ,abra que probar ay

si les interesa despues voy subiendo mas notas sobre este instrumento ,con la bobina exterior segun el autor dise que se puede medir se;ales tan debiles como de hasta 0,02 miligausios


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 26, 2010)

aguante linux, kde y opera!  por aca un fedoriano.. y eso que banda cubre? desde 100 hz a 100 ghz? en que modulacion? ionizante no ionizante?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

aguante fedoriano,kde y opera ,minimo 60 hz maximo  hz no dise ,pero calculo que eso depende de la bobina que armes a distintas medidas capta distintas bandas ,seguramente abra que mirar el data set del operacional para saber maso cuanto es lo maximo que maneja,el alambre de la bobina es de numero 24 a numero 30 ,tengo que leer el articulo con detenimiento y despues te digo es bastante largo y tiene muchas explicaciones como frecuencias de cortes,sensibilidad distinta a distintos hz a khz ,son 7 paginas mejor las escaneo a todas y las subo,si las excaneo con xsane me da archivo final .pdf pero es muy grande que no lo puedo subir ,asi que las escaneno con kooka y luego le quito calidad con gimp asi caben cuando las subo

aca esta todo las paginas conprimidas si no ven bien trato de acer dos archivos con maxima calidad posible,tambien esta la placa del lado de los componentes y muchos detalles de la construcion de la bobina.menos mal que soy como la laucha,guardo muchas revistas esta es del 2000 ,ya 10 años


----------



## electrodan (Feb 26, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> aguante fedoriano,kde y opera ,minimo 60 hz maximo  hz no dise ,pero calculo que eso depende de la bobina que armes a distintas medidas capta distintas bandas ,seguramente abra que mirar el data set del operacional para saber maso cuanto es lo maximo que maneja,el alambre de la bobina es de numero 24 a numero 30 ,tengo que leer el articulo con detenimiento y despues te digo es bastante largo y tiene muchas explicaciones como frecuencias de cortes,sensibilidad distinta a distintos hz a khz ,son 7 paginas mejor las escaneo a todas y las subo,si las excaneo con xsane me da archivo final .pdf pero es muy grande que no lo puedo subir ,asi que las escaneno con kooka y luego le quito calidad con gimp asi caben cuando las subo
> 
> aca esta todo las paginas conprimidas si no ven bien trato de acer dos archivos con maxima calidad posible,tambien esta la placa del lado de los componentes y muchos detalles de la construcion de la bobina.menos mal que soy como la laucha,guardo muchas revistas esta es del 2000 ,ya 10 años


Espero que ese rar no lo hayas comprimido vos! :enfadado: Si no sería como un "greenpeace" que va en un auto viejo e ineficiente al supermercado, mientras tiene un avión VTOL fantástico que no emite ningún gas en el fondo de su casa!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

lo comprimi con rar por si las dudas ,no se si se puede abrir gzip con win,para que despues no chillen que no pueden descomprimir,sino le daba al gzip


----------



## electrodan (Feb 26, 2010)

El zip es bastante mas universal.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

bueno desde aora zip para todo


----------

